# PC todoterreno



## Gold Mike (9 Nov 2022)

Buenas a todos, actualmente cuento con un pc bastante antiguo (12 años o mas) y he decidido montar un pc nuevo este año y ya que estoy espero a black friday a ver si ayuda a raspar el precio un poco.
Mi idea es usar el pc un poco para todo, lo necesitaría para edición de música y un poco de vídeo y para jugar un poco.
No soy de renovar piezas muy a menudo así que mi idea es montar un pc lo mas actual y potente posible para que dure lo mas posible sin tocar nada.
Dejo por aquí un presupuesto a ver que les parece, estoy abierto a recomendaciones.



			https://www.coolmod.com/mi-lista/091120222054223762/
		





*Quiero mi presupuesto en*: PCCOMPONENTES Y COOLMOD
*El uso que le daré al equipo o programas que utilizaré será*: Edición de musica y vídeo. Jugar.
*Mi presupuesto máximo a invertir para todo el conjunto es de* 1300 Euros.
*¿Quiero montaje de equipo:* SI
*¿Necesito sistema operativo incluido?* NO
*Deseo una torre de tamaño y aspecto  ATX*
*La calidad gráfica  1080P 2K*
¿Voy a hacer *Overclock*? PUEDE
¿Voy a hacer *SLI/Crossfire*? NI SE LO QUE ES XD
¿Quiero periféricos?... NO
Necesito los siguientes periféricos...
Tengo un monitor con la siguiente resolución y el modelo es...o quiero un monitor de las siguientes pulgadas y resolución...


----------



## Gold Mike (10 Nov 2022)

Tengo dudas entre un I7 12700k y  un I5 13600k no sé si al ser de generaciones diferentes se igualan a pesar de ser de una gama superior el de la generación anterior. El problema es que toda la info que encuentro suele ser enfocada solo a jugar y a mi me interesa que me rinda en otros aspectos como el sonido o el vídeo.


----------



## FerentZ (11 Nov 2022)

Yo pondria algo asi, me he pasado un poco pero creo que merece la pena, por mi parte subiria a la msi 3060 que esta a 399 pero eso ya depende de tu presupuesto https://www.coolmod.com/mi-lista/111120222112523096/


----------



## Gold Mike (11 Nov 2022)

Si es mejor en calidad por la diferencia de precio merece la pena. Escogí Intel en lugar de AMD porque siempre en cosas de sonido y vídeo se ha dicho que rinden mejor pero actualmente no sé como va la cosa. Otro dato a tener en cuenta es que soy de Canarias y por lo tanto me sale algo mas económico el presupuesto que escoja ya que hay que quitarle el 21% de IVA y sumar el 7% de IGIC.


----------



## FerentZ (12 Nov 2022)

Lo que te puedo decir es que ahora mismo por precios, para gaming sobre todo, pero todoterreno, el 5800x 3d es el rey, a ddr5 y los nuevos procesadores, yo les daria un año para que los afinen mas y mejoren.
de produccion de sonido no controlo mucho pero no creo que haya problemas


----------



## Gold Mike (13 Nov 2022)

FerentZ dijo:


> Lo que te puedo decir es que ahora mismo por precios, para gaming sobre todo, pero todoterreno, el 5800x 3d es el rey, a ddr5 y los nuevos procesadores, yo les daria un año para que los afinen mas y mejoren.
> de produccion de sonido no controlo mucho pero no creo que haya problemas


¿ Pero no es mejor empezar ya con una placa compatible con DDR5 y procesadores de nueva generación? en un futuro solo sería cambiar a esa ram o procesador mejorados no?. Hablo desde la ignorancia, me gustaría dejarlo claro jeje.


----------



## Gold Mike (14 Nov 2022)

Le he dado una vuelta a lo de la ddr 5 y he hecho otro presupuesto con ddr4. A ver que les parece.



			https://www.coolmod.com/nueva-configuracion/PMoH9zj1s4dGNQaZuWBXudDi=BARRA=PuNeCQD7ZteI=MAS=igftK9HP6wNGXVZLiBCtLT=BARRA=buesqTHPMB5rI6r=MAS=3rjSW8mdcuwjEGeBRBEDFqfLkUSOTm8=MAS=uF9=MAS=u8lwPXiDrCl2OsQGj5JeNgN3YpUEJrV=MAS=tl=MAS=Tq1JkJ4lyOI3FsB6rFBuwlwLTH=MAS=JWemxFl9K9xlyBRdk8g5Kpa4zI7hCFAbPg6Fo2H0eIbDhGMHzkL=MAS=UhgC=MAS=eVbkYoFpoTcJzd3TPR4HmXja/


----------



## FerentZ (14 Nov 2022)

Gold Mike dijo:


> ¿ Pero no es mejor empezar ya con una placa compatible con DDR5 y procesadores de nueva generación? en un futuro solo sería cambiar a esa ram o procesador mejorados no?. Hablo desde la ignorancia, me gustaría dejarlo claro jeje.


Si compras placa ddr5, solo es valido con ram DDR5, te tocaria cambiar placa y ram




Gold Mike dijo:


> Le he dado una vuelta a lo de la ddr 5 y he hecho otro presupuesto con ddr4. A ver que les parece.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.coolmod.com/nueva-configuracion/PMoH9zj1s4dGNQaZuWBXudDi=BARRA=PuNeCQD7ZteI=MAS=igftK9HP6wNGXVZLiBCtLT=BARRA=buesqTHPMB5rI6r=MAS=3rjSW8mdcuwjEGeBRBEDFqfLkUSOTm8=MAS=uF9=MAS=u8lwPXiDrCl2OsQGj5JeNgN3YpUEJrV=MAS=tl=MAS=Tq1JkJ4lyOI3FsB6rFBuwlwLTH=MAS=JWemxFl9K9xlyBRdk8g5Kpa4zI7hCFAbPg6Fo2H0eIbDhGMHzkL=MAS=UhgC=MAS=eVbkYoFpoTcJzd3TPR4HmXja/


Para ese procesador, necesitas una liquida de 360mm , se calientan bastante  jaja


----------

